# Launcher vs Launcher3



## asheenlevrai (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just installed Android 4.4.2 (kitkat) on my SGN i9250 (GSM version)

ROM detail:

- aokp_maguro_kitkat_nightly_2014-01-14

- aokp-gapps-kk-20140114-signed

Everything went very smoothly -> big smile on my face

There are 2 different launchers out of the box:

*launcher:
com.google.android.launcher
version 0.10.1.920880*

*launcher3:
com.android.launcher3
version 4.4.2-eng..20140114.013837*

I don't see much difference among the 2 in my everyday use... Can anyone tell me the pro/cons for each of them?

Thank you very much in advance for your help.

Best,

-a-


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh man bear with me here. I want to say that Launcher is the Google Experience Launcher so you can get google now on the left homescreen. Launcher 3 is the AOSP launcher and can't do that. Basically they are the same launcher one just has the Google experience stuff from the Nexus 5.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep that is correct!


----------



## asheenlevrai (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks... But If I am not mistaking, both have Google now available from a swipe from the bottom, right?


----------

